# per skylark's request



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Having stated that I live in a warehouse with a bed and computer, I have finally taken pictures of the mayhem. for your pleasure, or maybe not ......
http://s293.photobucket.com/albums/mm46/alpink/Xmas Eve clutter 12242012/
is a link to the photobucket where you can see the entire mess. I'll post a few here so you get the idea.









my computer desk/workstation









what is supposed to be the main workstation, of which I have a tiny corner to use right now









room view of the workstations with some additional stuff









another view of same showing the dining area









bedroom workstation completely over run with storage









another angle of same showing 1/24 race box

more shortly, please make sure you have your tables in the upright position and your seatbelts on. barf bags are in the pocket on the back of the seat in front of you.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*continuation of guided tour*









top of closet

























rest of closet. all new some old stock parts









2nd bedroom/storage









remember, Joe asked for it .....









you all right?









that's half the room

more soon


----------



## 15807brett (Sep 10, 2011)

Nice, love it. love to have more then what i need, only problem is its hard to find stuff. keep on collecting. put me in the will. :thumbsup:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*had enough?*









from the hallway









from across the room, same wall









notice double size closet in back filled top to bottom with plastic model kits









more boxes with various track and accessories, what do you need? 




































a few drag cars to help your recovery. dust at no extra cost. please leave donations by the door as you leave.


----------



## CJ53 (Oct 30, 2007)

LMAO:thumbsup: Looks about right!! :lol:

CJ


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*need to get out the tripod*


----------



## torredcuda (Feb 1, 2004)

I didn`t see any food with maggots on it or dirty diapers laying around so I guess you won`t be on Hoarders show- yet!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

OMG!!!!!!! ROFLMFAO!!!!!


i AM A LITTLE WOOZY THERE BUB!!!!!!


I hope i'm in your will :wave:


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

are there any aurora 69 firebird rear bumpers in them thar boxes>>>>????about 2 to be exact..


----------



## Harold Sage (Apr 6, 2008)

WOW, I knew you probably had alot but wow that is alot.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

That is truly frightening, Al......but in a good way.
How do you have any idea what you own?
I thought I had allot of stuff.
I think I have about 10% of what you have shown.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Holy moley Al!!! :freak: :lol:


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

Al,
Now for box opening request, I saw one marked Super II.
Thanks SJJ


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

My Hat is off to you! My thanks to you, I now can show the wife what my collection needs to look like, see this is how a collection should look.

Thanks for sharing



Rob


----------



## GenevaDirt (Feb 18, 2011)

alpink said:


>


ok ...tell me you were/still are into Mage Knights.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

GenevaDirt said:


> ok ...tell me you were/still are into Mage Knights.


nope, I got turned onto CLIX here and have bought a bunch of huge lots for cheap-cheap-cheap. already took a lot of heads, separated a lot from the pog bases and have a box or two full to sell back. you too can have the creation you desire if you are willing to chop-chop-chop! LOL


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

sidejobjon said:


> Al,
> Now for box opening request, I saw one marked Super II.
> Thanks SJJ


jon, I sold all my complete with box Super IIs awhile ago. still have a couple complete, correct chassis and unpainted bodies. most of the painted bodies I have are pretty beat up. it'll cost ya for a look see!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Wow it's like Hoarders but with cool stuff and none of the rat turds & garbage. :tongue:


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

I liked the big box marked 41 Willys bodies. I could only imagine how many of those little cars were in that big box!

Merry Christmas
Old Blue


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

blue, mostly Model Motoring Inc, but plenty of others too including practically every resin casters version that I have been able to find.


----------



## ctsvowner (Aug 9, 2010)

A paper dictionary who the heck still uses one of them? And 71* are you wearing shorts?


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Got to hand it to ya AL!! You definitely gots more stuff than I do!!!  pig


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

still looking for aurora 69 firebird rear bumpers....but bot at arm and leg prices..anyone????


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

wyatt, I'll see what I have. even though I have tons of stuff, some of it has been used already. have you considered the rear lights out of a johnny lightning/auto world firechicken?


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

And you wonder WHY Al is still single ?! LOL.....you Sure got alot more than me Buddy, and mine isn't as tidy, but I also haven't been collecting for very long either.
But thanks for showing us your Cave. BTW- have you Updated your Will- lately ? Maybe you should Will it to a SlotCar Museum ?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm liking Miss December myself...Yea she's in there, go back and look again...RM


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

It does make you wonder "what the hell is going to happen to all this when I die".

I have already told my wife to hold a handful of cars for Seth (old memory cars) And sell the rest on ebay, make some money to help.

Al, you want to adopt a 45 year old son? He can race with you, lol.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I see that goofy red "power" screwdriver I sent ya.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I spot something different every time I look around.


----------



## ctsvowner (Aug 9, 2010)

I accept your challenge of "post yours"

This first one has been up for so long I took a few sections out of it









1/32 track









Somewhere under this is a large two lane oval









Yes there is a back section of that 6 laner under that Gatorade bottle









The Dragstrip however always stays clear


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

sweet cave. I remember some of it from the mail in race. quite a collection of nice stuff there. Merry Christmas


----------



## SouthLyonBen (Mar 14, 2012)

I remember Al saying in the thread where we built the ill-fated "train armatures in slot cars" that he modestly said something along the lines of "I Have A lot of Slot Car parts" Understatement!! I see some of the other guys aren't exactly lacking either!


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

LOL,you gotta be a bachelor Al.
The only other slotcar cave i've ever seen like your's is Toosko's,and he's a bachelor,lol.:thumbsup:
To hell with an Aurora 69 Firebird bumper,is there a real 1:1 69 Firebird in there,lol:thumbsup:
Good looking collection
Rick


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Good LORD!!! I never seen so many!!! WOW!! 

Maybe its time for you to call danielle from american pickers and have her tell mike and frank to stop by !! Just kidding.

Wes


----------



## Kurl3y (Mar 16, 2012)

Ummmmmm.... Straight out lost for words... WOW!! I guess about sums it up ..lol


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Ya know one thing that nobody mentioned, or is it because of the average age of us slotters ? But Al didn't seem to store any of his stuff in Plastic Totes !? Mainly just cardboard boxes ! Now, I'll admit that I'm the same way, but I'm in my mid 50's, and Al is a couple of years older. But it's funny, coz most young people today, and especially women , just love those Big Clear(and colored) Plastic totes made by Rubbermade, Etc....
Just makin an observation


----------



## FastZ28 (Apr 12, 2012)

Well I for one applaud you Al on putting your cave out there for all to see. Takes a lot of courage to know the bashing that is coming lol.
I thinks its a great collection, and one good thing about collections, they keep getting bigger! 
Thanks for sharing AL!


----------



## GenevaDirt (Feb 18, 2011)

1976Cordoba said:


> Wow it's like Hoarders but with cool stuff and none of the rat turds & garbage. :tongue:


Right...I think it is time for an intervention. I will bring the truck and we can get him all cleared out. Then hall away all of the **ahem** garbage. I have a spot in my basement for it since it is not good to throw plastic and stuff in landfills. Have to be earth consious you know. 

Let me know when you are available Doba and we can proceed....hehehehehe.


----------



## ctsvowner (Aug 9, 2010)

I have just started a small clean up effort.

I appreciate that; Thank You Al


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

GenevaDirt said:


> Right...I think it is time for an intervention. I will bring the truck and we can get him all cleared out. Then hall away all of the **ahem** garbage. I have a spot in my basement for it since it is not good to throw plastic and stuff in landfills. Have to be earth consious you know.
> 
> Let me know when you are available Doba and we can proceed....hehehehehe.


 
I got some time this week lol :thumbsup:


----------



## 65 COMET (Nov 4, 2012)

1 of 5 posts


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I have both, prefer cardboard boxes much more, unless your storing them somewhere that may get wet. totes....I don't know if its the shape or what, just don't seem to hold as much.
I'm 45 years old, don't know if it matters.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Al, everytime I look I see new stuff.

Is that really a box of Super II's?


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Thanks for the show, Al. Now when someone sez I have a whole lot of stuff (and I do), I can refer them to this when I tell them someone else always has more. LOL

Al (not pink)


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> I'm liking Miss December myself...Yea she's in there, go back and look again...RM


That was one of the first things I noticed.


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

I would go nuts if my hobby room looked like that and so would my wife..LOL!! Or it could be that I'm just jealous!!!!


----------

